# Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.



## phil73 (29. Mai 2010)

Hallo Teichfreunde,
obwohl es ja langsam dem sommer zu geht werden meine Pflanzen immer weniger und dünnner
ich denke das die fische schult sindwas kann man dagegen tun?
MfG Phil


----------



## Clovere (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo Phill

ich löse das Problem beim neuen Teich mit einem externen Pflanzenteich. Hab im alten Teich deshalb einen provisorischen Pflanzenteich angelegt. Aber vom Ufer her hängen Pflanzen und Wurzeln in den Teich. Die Kois tun sich da sehr genüsslich dran...........wie Kühe


----------



## phil73 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
ja aber leider ist immoment kein platz für einen pflanzenteich..was nun?
MfG Phil


----------



## Lichti (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Moin,

das gleiche Problem habe ich auch 
Die __ Wasserfeder  und __ Nadelkraut ist ganz Nackend :shock


----------



## phil73 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
ja bei meinem __ tausendblatt ist auch gar nichts mehr dran
MfG Phil


----------



## Boxerfan (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hei, ich habe um einen Teil meiner Pflanzen einen "Zaun" gezogen. Es gibt in Baumärkten Kunststoffgewebe, nennt sich Kunststoffsieb, ist Meterware. Ist zwar nicht der bringer von der Optik her, aber meine __ Graskarpfen lassen die Pflanzen in Ruhe.
Grüße
Dietmar


----------



## phil73 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
und danke für alle antworten
MfG Phil


----------



## Fluni81 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hi!
Meine killen immoment auch gern das __ Nadelkraut..eine liebe Person aus dem Forum hat  mir gestern erklärt, das man all die abgestorbenen Ärmchen, die so im Teich rumschwimmen einsammeln kann, wieder in Substrat setzten und dann wachsen die wieder nach..nu bin ich eifrig am Nedalkraut-Ärmchen-sammeln
gruss antje


----------



## phil73 (29. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
das klingt ja gut aber ich hab nurnoch blätterlos ärmchen..viel Arbeit
MfG Phil


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo Teichfreunde,
heut morgen war auch shcon mein nächster shcock mein seerose wurde bis auf ein blatt weggefressenwird aus der nun noch was?
MfG Phil


----------



## Schaffi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*



 

So haben wir es gelöst, passen nun nur noch die kleinen Goldies und die Orfen durch


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
das ist ja auch ne gute Idee, aber was soll ich mit meiner serrose machen die nurnoch mit einem Blatt gans unten in der mitte des Teiches ist(-85cm)


----------



## Teicher (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo Phil,
Was hast du eigentlich für Fische?  Ich habe; Goldfische, Bitterlinge, Grundlinge, Moderlischen, uuund __ Stichlinge, ist noch hat keins davon auf die Pflanzen los gegangen.  Gruss, Jimmy


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
ich habe nur Goldfische und Shubukin!
aber ich danke es liegt daran das der Teich noch relativ neu ist und ansonsten im teich nicht so viel für die zu fresses ist.
MfG Phil


----------



## Teicher (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Ja, da kannst du recht haben.  Du kannst nicht glauben, aber meine Fische fressen ihr Teichsticks und flocken nicht mal dieses Jahr.  Habe schon mehrmals versucht zu füttern, die nehmen es nicht an.  Anscheinend finden sie genug futter so.
Schön Tag noch, Jimmy


----------



## Redlisch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,

bist du sicher das die Fische die Seerosen abgefressen haben ?

Ich habe 10 Seerosen im Teich, und noch nie wurde auch nur ein Blatt ab/angefressen.

Mein Fischbesatz siehe Sig.

Axel


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Jo,
danke für die antwort aber ich denk immoment hilft nixs außer pflanzen pflanzen pflanzen!
ja also das die fische dass sind denke ich weil die Blätter stark angefressen sind ich ich sie dabei auch schon gesehen habe!?
MfG Phil


----------



## Redlisch (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*



phil73 schrieb:


> das die fische dass sind denke ich weil die Blätter stark angefressen sind ich ich sie dabei auch schon gesehen habe!?
> MfG Phil



Hast du gesehen das sie unter den Blättern etwas abknabbern oder das das Blatt bei der aktion wirklich abgenommen hat?

Ersteres ist bei mir ganz normal, es sind meist die kleiner Fischarten welche das bei mir machen, sie fressen aber nicht das Blatt an sondern irgendetwas was von unten am Blatt hängt (Schneckenlaich, sonstiges getier ?).

Bevor sie die harten Seerosen fressen, könnten sie bei mir diverse Laichkräuter, __ Wasserpest oder sonstige weiche Pflanzen abweiden. Dieses machen sie aber auch nicht.

Axel


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
also mit Blatt meine ich das es auch noch Unterwaaser ist und was sie genau abknabbern, weiß ich nicht aber an diesem blatt fehlen schon ecken und es ist eingerissen.
MfG Phil


----------



## Schaffi (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Vielleicht waren sie ja nur zu gierig und haben zwischendurch das Blatt erwischt  

Zur Seerose hätte ich zwei Vorschläge, wenn auch beide keine Augenweide sind. 

Zum einen ( So machs Schwiegerpapa in seinem Koiteich ) ein Fass ohne Boden drüberstülpen, wobei es bei Dir wahrscheinlich mit nem Eimer reichen würde ^^ 

Oder 

einen Zaun um die Zone der Wasserrose ziehen ( gibt so nen "Plastikzaun" - Biegsam im Baumarkt ). 

Naja dann fällt mir noch eine radikale Lösung ein, nen zweiten Teich, wo nur die Seerose bzw Pflanzen drin sind aber ich denke das kommt auch nicht in Frage. 

Falls Du noch eine andere Lösung findest, wäre es super wenn Du es mal postest, nur für denn Fall das ich das selbe Problem bekomme ^^ 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Christine (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hi Phil,

kannst Du mal bitte Dein Profil updaten - denn laut der Angaben dort hast Du niemanden im Teich, der Dir die Pflanzen wegfressen könnte


----------



## phil73 (30. Mai 2010)

*AW: Fische fressen alle pflanzen weg.*

Hallo,
erstmal danke für alle antworten. 
also im Herbst werde ich einen zweiten kleinen Teich als Pflanzenfilterteich bauen.
und mein Profil ist nun auch gleich auf dem neustem stand.
MfG Phil


----------

